# Options for paying someone to hack a DirecTivo



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello,

I did a search here but didn't find anything definite. I have a Phillips 7000 Series2 DirecTivo that I'd like to get hacked and I'd be interested in paying someone more experienced than I am to do it.

I've seen such services on eBay for $20-$30 but I didn't know how reliable they were. I'm assuming the access card and everything else would function fine after the hacks were installed.

I didn't know if there were veterans in the group who do such a service or if there was a proper way I should go about doing this. I'd be interested in anyone who could help.


----------



## PeterGriffin (May 25, 2005)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I did a search here but didn't find anything definite. I have a Phillips 7000 Series2 DirecTivo that I'd like to get hacked and I'd be interested in paying someone more experienced than I am to do it.
> 
> ...


Use the zipper. It's extremely easy.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Agreed...this isn't a terribly difficult thing to do.

I expect there are veterans that would do this for you, but I'd expect to pay more than $20-$30 for someone who knows what s/he is doing.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

If I wanted to purchase a pre-installed hard drive, is this the best option or do you have any other recommendations? I'd probably get the 67 hour drive for 119.00 unless I found a better deal elsewhere.

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/db/upgrade

I'm assuming this upgrade would have all of the same hacks as the Zipper - video transfer to PC, mp3 playback from PC, photo viewing from PC, CallerID, etc. Thanks for the feedback. I'm trying to decide how I want to tackle this.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

One more question... Is the PTVnet Utility CD below the *easiest way* to upgrade a new drive myself? Will I need anything else besides the CD and the new drive?

http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...OD&Product_Code=PTVnet-S2DT-62&Category_Code=


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

If you want a "fresh" installation on a new hard disk, you'll need to also download the appropriate InstantCake image for your TiVo. Boot from the PTVnet CD, and insert the InstantCake CD when it asks. Notice that PTVupgrade has its own support forum.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Yog-Sothoth said:


> If you want a "fresh" installation on a new hard disk, you'll need to also download the appropriate InstantCake image for your TiVo. Boot from the PTVnet CD, and insert the InstantCake CD when it asks. Notice that PTVupgrade has its own support forum.


Thanks for the advice much appreciated.

Are there any specific models or specs of hard drives that perform better or worse in a Tivo box or will any new drive do ok?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Thanks for the advice much appreciated.
> 
> Are there any specific models or specs of hard drives that perform better or worse in a Tivo box or will any new drive do ok?


Long as it isn't a SATA drive it should be fine. In fact, you might look for a less-expensive 5400RPM drive (if you can still find 'em) -- the faster RPM drives don't perform any better in a Tivo, and the 5400RPM drives run cooler.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Phillip Chapman said:


> One more question... Is the PTVnet Utility CD below the *easiest way* to upgrade a new drive myself? Will I need anything else besides the CD and the new drive?
> 
> http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...OD&Product_Code=PTVnet-S2DT-62&Category_Code=


And since you have to get IC anyway you might want to consider getting the LBA48 Boot CD from PTV Upgrade instead of the PTVNet disk and doing the Zipper method (see zipper wiki in my sig). Both ways are easy.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the help everyone.

So if I purchase the two items below, Ill be able to Zipper my Phillips 7000 unit without needing anything else, correct?

InstantCake for Series2 DirecTiVo Units (6.2)
http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...ROD&Product_Code=ICAKE-S2DT-62&Category_Code=

PTVupgrade LBA48 4.04 with Enhancements
http://downloads.ptvupgrade.com/Mer...reen=PROD&Product_Code=LBA48DD&Category_Code=


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Phillip Chapman said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> 
> So if I purchase the two items below, Ill be able to Zipper my Phillips 7000 unit without needing anything else, correct?
> 
> ...


Correct that is all you have to buy (Technically you don't have to buy the IC, you could backup your existing drive, but that complicates the issue). You also have to download the tools cd, Superpatch, and tivo tools as described in step 4 of the zipper instructions.

Again just so you know for sure, Zipper and PTVNet do essentially the samer thing (zipper adds a few more hacks if I am correct). Zipper costs less, but you will have to create your own tools disks. PTVNet costs more but that disk is already created for you. After you have these disks they are both easy to use.

If you are uncomfortable burning CD's, Can't remove or install a Harddrive in a computer, or have problems with the idea of using a command line interface, your best bet is to pony up the money and buy an upgraded unit from PTV Upgrade. If you are comfortable with the above either zipper or PTVNet both are easy to do.

Preparation is everything, Make sure you have a compatable USB network adapter and I would recommend also getting a serial cable. They cost $10 and are worth there weight in gold if you have networking problems. and keep in mind Tivo Hacking is a hobby and especially initially you can expect to spend a little time tweaking your setup.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll be undertaking this in a few weeks. The discs should be made up today which seems like half the battle. I just need to get important video backed up before the new image is created.

I'll need to buy a wireless USB network adapter to use with our wireless router. If anyone has recommendations on something fast to buy (or not to buy) that would be very helpful. I will probably pick it up at Best Buy or the like.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

http://tivo.hobby-site.org/forum/thread/12578/?page=1

http://tivo.hobby-site.org/forum/thread/12646/?page=1


----------

